

Ambition the film - Putting the Rosetta mission in context. - ghshephard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H08tGjXNHO4
And here is the making of: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Ud9ON2CzYYM
======
ghshephard
Here is the making of:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud9ON2CzYYM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud9ON2CzYYM)

"You can't scientific or Civilizational progress without impossible
challenges"

Also, awesome line:

"The actual campaign idea is certainly well targeted, ... I'm very surprised
you need something like this at all now. Mankind sends a probe into space to
catch a comet and land on it and we need a great director, film and actors to
convince people this is interesting."

